# Backstab Sq D breaker?



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

If I remember, those were a short lived 80s idea
Haven't seen too many, as SqD was an expensive product in my area.
The ones I have seen, don't appear to have any damage on them. Guess the wires must make good contact.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I haven't seen one of those before.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I yanked a panel full of them out
Last yr


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I poked around for a good 5 minutes trying to get the screw, then put my glasses on .....

~CS~


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

here's one on my shelf (think it's even a new one )


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ive seen those, they suck. Zinsco made breakers with stab connectors as well. they have little red tabs you push to release the conductor.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm guessing these couldn't have had the best sq D track record

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Open it up and you'll find a Wago inside  .


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I think that's the same kind used in air handler for a split unit HVAC.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Seen lots, only tandems though. Have yet to see one fail at all, let alone at the stab connection.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Anyone besides Zinsco & SQ D make those? Kind of weird that one company who was going after low end market & a company who was building some of the better quality products would both do that.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I realize this is an ancient thread but I'm moving stuff from my old garage to my new one and while digging through a box of assorted breakers, I came across two of these. Actual QO twin stab-ins. 

They've never been in a panel, I might install one of them and load both sides up with heaters or something and see if I can get it to burn up........lol.


----------

